# Montana X-Treme Cleaners/Lubricants



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone,
Call me old fashioned, but I have been using good ole Hoppes #9 and Rem oil to clean my firearms all my life. Now, I have been doing some reading and internet research in my off time while I am deployed, and I have read some great things about Montana X-Treme products. Do any of you guys use their products or know anyone who does? What are your opinions? Don't know what other services are using, but every time I have shot we used CLP to clean our weapons. Maybe there is a good reason for that???

Thanks guys!
http://www.montanaxtreme.com/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used Montana Xtreme solvents for several years. They had a product called 50 B.M.G that worked very well on removing copper and carbon from the barrel. It was some harsh stuff though. It did to good of a job, it stripped everything out of the barrel and it took quite a few spoiler rounds for the barrel to settle back down. They renamed the 50bmg to Copper killer now. Over the last year i've been using Pro Shot Copper solvent IV. It works just as well but it smells like windex instead of ammonia.

But if i really need to get the barrel clean i'll go with the 50bmg. It's good stuff.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just tried it this summer. It works, but so does a lot of other stuff too.

I wont buy another bottle, to many other products that do the exact same thing and are easier on the user. The smell of this stuff will curl your toes!


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! I am currently deployed, and I have a new rifle to break in when I get back home to South Carolina, and was thinking about using Montana X-treme. It sounds like they have a good product but that I would have to wear my respirator if I used it  Have you used their lubricants, bore conditioner or gun oil? They have good reviews on midwayusa.

I am used to CLP (Air Force) and or RemOil (home use). I asked me brothers what they use, one is a marine, and the other is a DoE emergency responder. The marine says whatever they give me, and the other one said the he uses Hoppes and RemOil. We get the Hoppes and RemOil from our father and grandfather because that is what they taught us with. Thanks once again!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have asked this question of a bunch of folks who claim to be serious competition shooters(of course any one can do that on the "net") and it seems like it is close to 50/50 Butch's and Montana. Yea, there were a few others in there, but most of the replies I got were these two. I have the Butch's Bore Shine and it is much better than Hoppes(what I grew up on too). It gets copper pretty well, but most suggested the Montana "Copper Killer" if you have a lot of fouling. I don't shoot that much between cleanings so the Butch's works great for me.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Savage,
My wife went to our local chapter DU banquet two weekends ago with her parents and won a Mossberg 4X4 in.270. I don't think that I would have purchased that rifle myself, but from what I can gather, they aren't half bad. I figured that I would go ahead and do a good break in, and then see what she can do. I think that I decided to get the X-Bolt Stainless stalker I was talking about in the other "Winchester Bedding" thread instead of the Winchester. I have always had good luck with Brownings, and its tough to give up on something that has been so good to me. Not sure on what caliber, but I am leaning towards the .270WSM. I don't need that much rifle down in SC, but I am going to be headed out west next fall, and possible to Maine for a moose hunt. Down in SC I shoot a .243WSSM for whitetails.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Savage,

I've use to use Butches it works ok, but Montana Xtreme works way better. Then i turned to something that works well and doesn't need to be in a vented room. The only reason why I went with the Pro Shot was it was the stuff that I had been hearing from the other guys on the line that were having good luck with it, for both F-class and BR.

As far as a lube, i've been using ballistol. The stuff works wonders on metal and moving parts. It's the only stuff that i've found that works very well in shotguns and rifles in -30F weather. It doesn't take much, just enough to impregnate the pores in the steel and I wipe off the excess. I can't tell you how well it works. It's way better than remoil, or benelli oil, clp, any of the top guys. I had clp get gummy on me more than once.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes that Ballistol is awesome. I just started using it on my guns.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks deano, once my Butch's bottle is empty, I will have to give that stuff a go.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> As far as a lube, i've been using ballistol.
> xdeano


You're welcome! :wink:

Only downfall is I have yet to find it locally.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used the pro-shot stuff that xdeano recommended this summer, and IMO it does just as good a job as the montana stuff, and has a much more pleasant odor.

I used CLP and rem-oil for years until I discovered Ballistol. Great stuff for general cleaning, rust protection and lubrication. Lighter than CLP so it keeps semi-auto actions moving fast in cold weather and doesnt collect dust like the heavy stuff does. I use it on everything from fishing reels, tools, bows, and guns now.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait a second.....

"Also, don't pass on the Mossberg 4X4. I won one at a DU banquet, and it sat in the safe for six months until I decided that I would shoot it. After barrel break in, my .270 would shoot Hornady Custom 140 gr spire points 1.5" on average at 100 yrds."

then.......

"My wife went to our local chapter DU banquet two weekends ago with her parents and won a Mossberg 4X4 in.270. I don't think that I would have purchased that rifle myself, but from what I can gather, they aren't half bad. I figured that I would go ahead and do a good break in, and then see what she can do."

What gives??? I really hope you and your wife each won a Mossberg 4X4 at the DU banquet, or that makes you a :bs: artist.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> Wait a second.....
> 
> "Also, don't pass on the Mossberg 4X4. I won one at a DU banquet, and it sat in the safe for six months until I decided that I would shoot it. After barrel break in, my .270 would shoot Hornady Custom 140 gr spire points 1.5" on average at 100 yrds."
> 
> ...


you are right we both won one, she won one this year. We have also won a Mossberg 817 and a .40 cal S&W semi auto all in the last three years. I also almost won a Benelli Super Black Eagle on high/low no one was close to me I had gone 21 cards and in the last minute a lady walks up and goes 22 cards....needless to say i was in the dumps, but I won my 4X4 that same night so oh well. We have also won his and her watches, two signed/numbered prints and various other prizes. I also won an early bird drawing two years ago for another $100 book of tickets. Needless to say we have done very very well over the years. The one things that has elluded me over the years is the dang oyster cooker. That is usually the first thing to go at our banquets. So, when I get home I will have a new rifle to break in. I might sell it since I have one already. I don't know what it looks like other than my wife's description, "the wood is really pretty." I know that the rifles aren't worth much maybe $400 bucks and she won't shoot a deer so I may try to trade up for turkey gun for her in .20ga. As far as the 4X4 goes, mine doesn't shoot half bad from what I have seen. It for some reason doesn't like 130gr or 150gr bullets but will shoot the 140gr bullets pretty good.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, can I buy some raffle tickets in your name? I have never won a damn thing! Crazy lucky! One guy here that I work with has won a rifle or pistol every year the last 3 years.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

We have been very lucky that is for sure! I really think that it is my wife that is lucky to tell you the truth. She gets it from her dad. That man can go to the worst spots in the woods and come out with a great deer. We often tell him he has a golden horseshoe up his.....He just attributes it to good living. I will say this, we usually buy two or three books of tickets and play all the games, I usually save up my spending money for two months so I can make sure we have a good time. Plus its all for DU which is a great organization in my book. We took my parents two years ago, and my mom almost walked out with a Beretta O/U, except that she was bidding on it...until my dad caught wind of it. The whole situation was pretty funny she was drunk and had the price up to $1400 bucks. Lucky for her the other bidder agreed to $1450 and my dad didn't have a heart attack! The DU banquets are a great time, I usually go to the NWTF banquet as well but its much larger than the local chapert DU banquets so its harder to win, but sure enough my father in law won an 870 Super Magnum, pretty gun with a wood stock I think he sold it for $350 after he picked it up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if you guys are looking for something that will melt down copper in a barrel try some of the warthog1134. It's made right here in ND. I've looked at it and smelled it, it is some strong stuff. It's also expensive as heck.

http://warthog1134.com/index.htm

Here is a solution test that someone did.

http://www.laniganperformance.com/kg12testresults.html

hope this helps.

xdeano


----------

